# ECLSTS - PT's photos



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm heading out of town and won't be able to process the videos until I get back. But here's photos of the two engines I was admiring - my C-19 and Geoff's EBT Mikado.

Here's my EBT #7 C-19 passing Anthony's #346.










Geoff did a superb job of weathering on his RYM EBT Mikado #14 and several of my photos came out, so here goes.











This is the yard on Clem's Warrior Run layout. The white stuff is 'ganister rock' (actually chicken grit, Geoff tells me) that the EBT carried to the refactory brick works.










The lighting in the hall is weird and plays tricks on the white balance / flash. This photo was taken around the same time and with the same camera, but it came out quite intersting and certainly shows of Geoff's engine.












And finally the flying Zephyr - an attempt to take a panning shot with the train speeding. Almost worked! [This is a real diesel electric, btw, running on the steam track.]


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you , and your right , that EBT mike is REAL looking for sure .


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to post/share some pics of some (real lookin') steamers ! 


Tooo many halls have lighting nowadays which is gross regards picture taking ! If i think of it at our upcoming big show mid-april I'm going to shot some using the blk/white option might turn out sharper !? 


doug c


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are the videos I took this past weekend. Enjoy! 

Garden and Large Scale Societies 





Live Steam 



Scott


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photos. Do you have any more of the Zephyer?
JimC.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Scott for taking all the time to capture and POST those terrific videos ! Fantastic layouts put together by all those club members again this year !!







doug c


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Scott for the videos. I really enjoyed watching them. There are some great layouts at the show.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have any more of the Zephyer? 

I do (and a short video, 6 seconds ) In the first of these, it is really flying...


----------

